# Potty training new tea-cup chihuahua.......



## Mooney (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all new member here, i just received my new 4 month old tea-cup chihuahua and she's been kenneled ever since she was born so now im trying to potty train her. I had her going onto the potty pads for the first couple of days but now that she's getting to know the house she starting to go wherever she wants and i live in Texas so it's kinda to cold for me to start to train her to go outside since she's to small. So pretty much im just looking for some advice to keep her going on her pad all the time until i can train her to go out.


I also have another question and i think this is the right area to post. I also have a 3 year old french bulldog and she just does not like the little dog at all. She's pretty much being the Alpha dog in the house as she's always been the only one. Now she acted the same way a while back with a giant english bulldog that i was going to keep but she was just way to mean to it always trying to bite it and etc. Now with the little one shes only snapped at the little one once but now she just watches it and acts depressed not wanting to come to anyone even though we give her just as much attention. The little one always goes around the bulldog and licks her and tries to play but it just doesn't happen. What is the best advice to fix a problem like this? ANY help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd advise you to get a behaviourist in there quickly to assess the situation so that you don't end up with a dead chihuahua. 

As far as potty training goes, I'd only allow her in one room right now. Once she's good in there and goes to find her pee pads to go potty EVERY TIME, then let her have access to another room. The fastest way to screw up potty training is to give her too much access to too much room too fast - been there, done that!!!

Since she's used to a crate, if you cannot watch her, crate her. You must watch her every SECOND she's out of her crate as she can pee soooo fast!! Since she's four months old, she should catch on quite quickly. Does she soil in her crate? If so, it's going to take awhile to get her trained as she's not used to being clean all the time.


----------



## Mooney (Jan 8, 2009)

She does not soil in her crate ever, which is a good thing. I am watching hr every second all the time as she loves to run around the house and LOVES being outside. As for the potty training advice i will try that and thank you.

Also is it really that necessary for a behaviorist? My french bulldog is'nt really being that mean to this little dog shes just ignoring it and acting depressed.

My real main concern is watching over my little dog all the time like i said she is only 4 months old but she only weighs a pound and is very very healthy so she is a very tiny dog .


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

It's your call whether or not you need a behaviourist but I'd frankly be very nervous having such a tiny dog around a dog I'm not POSITIVE would NEVER hurt her. A behavourist can come for a consultation, let you know if the larger dog's body language is threatening to the smaller dog and you can go from there. Maybe it's fine but I'd much rather be sure.

If you're fine with it and sure there will never be trouble, then it's your call


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Regarding the Chi and your Bulldog, I would get a behaviourist in. "Only snapping at the Chi once" isn't anything to be pleased about. If your smaller dog gets one snap in the right area, she's dead. If you haven't found the cause or a solution for your Bulldog's aggression, you need the help of a professional to do so.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

You have a 1 lb dog and a dog aggressive bulldog. I'm not quite sure what you were thinking but I think this is going to be a lot of work at best.


----------

